# Swordfish report 9/7



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We left OB Saturday around noon. I punched in some coordinates to a new area I wanted to try for tiles. We dropped down and quickly started bring them over the gunnels. It wasn't hot and heavy but was steady. The water was nice and blue with tons of little hard tails every were. After a little while we ran up the hill and caught a few Mongols and a decent scamp. 
Next move we ran towards the steps and did a couple of day drops for swordy that resulted in zero bites. We stayed and fished all night with no bites, despite good water, decent current and lots of bait. 

On Sunday we picked up a nice line and trolled it until noon with no real action. So I made the call to fish some bumps we marked the day before and steadily picked away at some groupers and other critters.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Some nice deep water groupers and tiles you have there. Good when a plan comes together.


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice mess of fish!!:thumbup1: I know where you can drop off some of those yummy tile fish if you want!!!! Those are some tasty critters!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sucks the swords wouldn't play but it doesn't look like that was too much of a problem! Nice report


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

At what depth do you start to catch tiles in the Gulf?


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We fished the steps Saturday night with the same result. We did manage some decent yellow fin the next morning and some nice mingos.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a nice pile of VERY good eating!!!:thumbup:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Killer


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys we were able to pull a rabbit out of the hat at the last minutes. Luckly for use something was biting.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

BBreeze said:


> We fished the steps Saturday night with the same result. We did manage some decent yellow fin the next morning and some nice mingos.


I've never seen so mant little butter bean hard tail as I did this weekend. If you stopped the boat randomly they would just swim under it. When we woke up on Sunday I bet we had a thousand under the boat. Where did y'all catch the tuna? I heard a few were caught at Ram.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Fish Eye said:


> I've never seen so mant little butter bean hard tail as I did this weekend. If you stopped the boat randomly they would just swim under it. When we woke up on Sunday I bet we had a thousand under the boat. Where did y'all catch the tuna? I heard a few were caught at Ram.


Yea they where thick. We had a few jump in the splash well while drifting. We caught the tuna at the Petronius at day light.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

BBreeze said:


> Yea they where thick. We had a few jump in the splash well while drifting. We caught the tuna at the Petronius at day light.


Any size to them?


----------



## Bro-ker (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice catch Angelo. This is Alec - just joined PFF since we moved down this way. Hoping to take a sword trip soon as well


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Bro-ker said:


> Nice catch Angelo. This is Alec - just joined PFF since we moved down this way. Hoping to take a sword trip soon as well


Thanks Alec, hell you should just hope on with us one day.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Fish Eye said:


> Any size to them?


40 to 50 pounders. Going to try and get a post up in the morning. Waiting on pics.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

BBreeze said:


> 40 to 50 pounders. Going to try and get a post up in the morning. Waiting on pics.


Shoot I wish we would of swung by and gave it a go.


----------

